# Cherry Smoked Quail and More



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I got a hold of a mess of farm raised quail and figured they'd make a wonderful Sunday dinner.

*The Menu*
Cherry Smoked Bacon Wrapped Quail
Garden Style Saffron Rice
Baked Apples with Ice Cream

*Cherry Smoked Bacon Wrapped Quail*
12 Quail, washed, dried and dry brined for 18 hours
12 strips of bacon, partially cooked
Season the quail and wrap in the bacon
Smoke over cherry at 375° till juices run clear and thigh temps at 165°





































*Garden Style Saffron Rice*
2C Rice
4C Vegetable stock
1t Spanish Saffron
1C Mixed vegetables, frozen
4T Butter
1T Salt

Steep the saffron in the vegetable stock while it heats to a boil.
Add the butter, salt, frozen vegetables and rice, return to a boil then lower to fast simmer and cover.
Cook for 25 minutes.










*Baked Apples with Ice Cream*
7 Honeycrisp apples, large
7T Butter
3/4C Brown Sugar
1T Cinnamon
1/2C Walnuts, crushed
1/2C Dried cranberries, chopped

Mix all except the apple and butter together.
Core the apples without going all the way through, leave about a 1/2" bottom.
Put 1/3 each tablespoon of butter in the apple.
Fill apple with sugar mixture, tamp it down about 1/8" below the top of each apple.
Top with rest of 2/3T butter.
Smoke at 350°-375° over a nice fruit wood, I used cherry today.
Cook for about an hour, don't overcook or it'll get mushy.





































*The Finale
*


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

You are the man. That looking great. Did you marinate them before and if so in what? 
Thanks.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Man, i love quail. that's a death row meal right there.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Your cooking inspires me to do better. I cook some good stuff, but it is simple and photos would make anyone's mouth water like yours do. I can't award you any Michelin Stars, but I will award you two PFF stars. **


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

DMC said:


> You are the man. That looking great. Did you marinate them before and if so in what?
> Thanks.


No marinade.
Just a salt dry brine, smoke and light seasoning.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

smooth move said:


> Man, i love quail. that's a death row meal right there.


LOL... Thanks.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Rickpcfl said:


> Your cooking inspires me to do better. I cook some good stuff, but it is simple and photos would make anyone's mouth water like yours do. I can't award you any Michelin Stars, but I will award you two PFF stars. **


Awww schucks, you're too kind, much appreciated.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Talk about a sleeper, this thread is a zombie, it died 7 months back and just today came back to life.


----------

